# Ugh, anyone have $4,000 they can give me?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you asked about payments?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

heres another pic of him.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

have to sell duchess first....


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Sry I'm broke and I wanna buy this horse
Imported Dutch stallion top bloodlines Dressage 2nd/Jumpers | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
but tell me if you figure out anything! LOL!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol thanks anyways, nice looking stud to .


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, boy... At least you are more modest - just $4K (vs $7K for the draft in other thread). Lol! I wish I have extra $4K - I know for sure where I can spend it! :lol:


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh so cute! i want him too! he is only 9.5 hours away from me


----------



## Bellamausi (Apr 20, 2009)

But Dutchess sounds like an amazing horse!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks bellamausi, your in oregon would you like to buy her lol.. i know, its gonna kill me to sell her, but i know i need to do it


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry, I'm broke too...I just bought a new one.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

BuckOff41570 said:


> Sorry, I'm broke too...I just bought a new one.


:-( I want another horsey! It sounds selfish but people don't understand how special horses are they are kindred spirit to anyone with love to give.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd lend ya the money, but I'm saving for the saddles that my last 'splurges' need and the cart for my Bandit. 
I know of a certain Clydesdale mare nearby I wish I could afford to buy (and keep, for that matter), too. ^_^;


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

RubaiyateBandit said:


> I'd lend ya the money, but I'm saving for the saddles that my last 'splurges' need and the cart for my Bandit.
> I know of a certain Clydesdale mare nearby I wish I could afford to buy (and keep, for that matter), too. ^_^;


I love horsies! I want Azzaro 
<
I know the owner but I doubt she'd give Azzaro to me for free....


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorrryy, none here. Gorgeous horse though =] 
I really wanna lease a horse.. >.<


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, we all want more horses hehe. She just droped his price down to $3,700 so i doubt i will be able to get him, cuz duchess wont sell in time =(


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

IheartPheobe said:


> Sorrryy, none here. Gorgeous horse though =]
> I really wanna lease a horse.. >.<


Really? What kind of horse? If I find a horse do you want me to let you know?
Also equine dot com is a awesome search engine for leasing buying and selling. I found my horse there!


----------

